# Can a 275 series tire fit in the rear without rubbing?



## Slappy3243 (Jun 5, 2006)

I am about to order some 18x8" TSW Thruxtons wheels for my 05 GTO. I was planning to play it safe and run that size on all four corners with 245/40/18 tires. If I were to get 18x9.5" wheels in the rear with 275/40/18 tires, would I have to roll the fenders? I do not want to roll the fenders so I am thinking the 18x8" wheels all around is my best bet. What do you guys think?


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

275 won't work without rolling


----------



## Slappy3243 (Jun 5, 2006)

Jeffs386 said:


> 275 won't work without rolling


Thanks. I am just going to do the 18x8" Thruxtons all around then with 245/40/18's. I have been having a long day trying to figure out what will rub and what won't. Thanks for the help


----------



## Mikes12985 (May 27, 2006)

hey I was wondering about the rubbing problem as well with the bigger tires.....anyways can someone tell me post before and after pics about the rolling thing that will enable me to put on the big rims and tires. Thanks Mike.


----------



## Goatacular (Jun 24, 2005)

Another member put this link up in another thread. Its a tool to roll fenders Good Luck http://www.eastwoodco.com/shopping/...emType=PRODUCT&RS=1&itemID=6159&keyword=31158


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

How does rolling the fenders affect the paint? Wouldn't it chip or crack during this process? Is there some special method when doing it. I have heard of some guys using a wooden ball bat and geting the same results.

Just curious.


----------



## GOGTO007 (May 18, 2006)

LYNMUP said:


> How does rolling the fenders affect the paint? Wouldn't it chip or crack during this process? Is there some special method when doing it. I have heard of some guys using a wooden ball bat and geting the same results.
> 
> Just curious.


No it does not crack the paint if done correctly. It needs to be heated up. Using a bat can work but it takes a lot longer and is a total pain in the butt. The tool made for it works much better and give much better results.


----------



## Slappy3243 (Jun 5, 2006)

For those interested, the Thruxtons are on national back order for 4-6 weeks


----------



## lisatw151 (Sep 8, 2004)

Not sure about the Thruxton's but a friend of mine has ROH Drift R's with Toyo T1Rs, 275/40/18 in the rear, on an 05 and he has no rubbing issues at all with unrolled fenders. I have 275/30/19's with Toyo T1Rs in the rear and I have no rubbing, fenders unrolled. However, I do have BMR drag bags and always leave about 12psi in them, except at the strip. Then I'll usually up that to about 20psi. They're only $99 and no risk of damage to the paint or fender lip.


----------



## wildchildm39 (Jun 14, 2005)

Slappy3243 said:


> I am about to order some 18x8" TSW Thruxtons wheels for my 05 GTO. I was planning to play it safe and run that size on all four corners with 245/40/18 tires. If I were to get 18x9.5" wheels in the rear with 275/40/18 tires, would I have to roll the fenders? I do not want to roll the fenders so I am thinking the 18x8" wheels all around is my best bet. What do you guys think?


You can fit a 275/35/18 BFG Drag Radial in the rear if you roll the fenders. In my opinion the best setup. If the paint If the paint starts to crack use superglue.


----------



## sable (Feb 16, 2006)

275 nitto's will fit with no rub.
Mickey T's will rub on hard launches.

I have a fender roller I am willing to rent out if you want it.
You have to heat it as you roll it and it is a two person job or you will peel paint right off. I learned the hard way. But I also shared my mistake with the next person who learned from my mistake and his came out perfectly.
I love my M/T's!


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

would a 275 tire fit in the wheel wells if I use a 16" tall tire. I want to get a set of rims just for slicks and was wondering if this would work out. I was looking for a 17" rim, but have yet to see anything that interested me.


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

I mounted a set (that sounds wrong...) of Nitto 275's on the back of my 05 and they looked great. Then I sat in the car, I'm not a small guy but anyway, when I squated the car they hit big time. So rolling the fenders may have to be an option. That was my experience.

Chris


----------



## Slappy3243 (Jun 5, 2006)

Well I placed the order for my 18x8" Thruxtons all around matched with some g-Force Sport tires from BFG. From what I have read on different forums, as long as I don't have rubbing issues with my stock 17" wheels and 245/45/17 series tire, I should be ok running 245/40/ZR18 tires all around. According to Discount Tire Direct, the wheels should be back in stock within the month. The tires also have gotten great reviews. They perform well and have excellent treadwear. I can't wait for them to get to me. I am paying $1421 with the tires mounted, balanced, and shipped to my door. Not to bad


----------



## TM1179 (Mar 8, 2009)

I've tried 295 30 19 on the rear and a 245 35 19 on the front of my 06 with R1 Drifts. I was told it would work. It looks hot, but the rub is insane! I'm looking to roll the fenders but am not sure that'll even work. Any suggestions for a good looking stagger that'll fit?

Tracey


----------



## SLO 6-OH (Mar 20, 2009)

My car had custom 19" Boze Forged Stinger wheels with Nitto NT-555 Extreme-ZR 275/30-19's on the rear and 245/35-19's in the front. The wheels have off-sets made specifically for the GTO. The rear wheels have a wider outer lip that gives the car a very aggressive look. No rubbing or fender rolling. Here are some pics.

By the way, I'm currently trying to sell these on ebay.

eBay Motors: 04-06 GTO 19" Boze Forged Stinger Wheels w/ Nitto NT555 (item 220380529046 end time Mar-28-09 20:06:43 PDT)

Thanks,
Dean


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

SLO 6-OH said:


> By the way, I'm currently trying to sell these on ebay, but I'm not allowed to place ebay links on this forum.
> 
> Dean


You can post e-bay links, just not in the 'for-sale' sections of the forums attached to a for sale post.


----------

